# Front Hitch For 2001 Pathfinder



## fille9 (Dec 21, 2008)

I just made a front hitch for my Pathfinder. Cheep and easy to make. If anyone is interested I will post instructions and pictures...
Hitches for this vehicle are not available commercially... This hitch is great for rod holder and will carry a reasonable size cooler rack if you don't overload it.


----------

